# Link is attached to ppp0, but ppp0 is down

## Poldi-1

Since today i have some problem connecting to the internet...

adsl-start runs without fail, but on adsl-status i get

adsl-status: Link is attached to ppp0, but ppp0 is down

i did

ifconfig ppp0 up

adsl-stop

adsl-start

and ended up with pp0 down again.

What to do?

----------

## Cintra

 *Poldi-1 wrote:*   

> Since today i have some problem connecting to the internet...
> 
> adsl-start runs without fail, but on adsl-status i get
> 
> adsl-status: Link is attached to ppp0, but ppp0 is down
> ...

 

If you are using what porthole calls the 'best/latest' versions of ppp and rp-pppoe instead of stable versions I would suggest going back to the stable ones.. see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2029814#2029814

regards

----------

## Lord Spector

I had a similar problem once... I think doing adsl-setup again fixed it

try it out...

----------

## Poldi-1

but i didnt update pppoe, its 3.5-r2 (which is considered stable) since i installed my gentoo box a few weeks ago. and how should i go back to a version before that without an internet connection?

re-run adsl-setup several times and still the same

i just checked my current logs and found this 100s of times:

```

Jan 29 22:08:07 [adsl-connect] ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Jan 29 22:08:12 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jan 29 22:08:12 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jan 29 22:08:12 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Jan 29 22:08:43 [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests_

Jan 29 22:08:43 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Jan 29 22:08:47 [pppoe] Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Jan 29 22:08:47 [pppd] Exit.

```

----------

## Lord Spector

adsl-start gives you a ..CONNECTED message ?

or does it time out ?

----------

## Poldi-1

when i got up this morning it worked again.

is this software made by microsoft?!?!

----------

## Poldi-1

Hello again everyone! Since yesterday i have the same problem again, but this time it's on pp2 and i have 3 ppx interfaces. I didn't change or emerge anything the last 2 weeks...

What to do?

```

Jul 14 13:59:23 [adsl-connect] ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Jul 14 13:59:28 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jul 14 13:59:28 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jul 14 13:59:28 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Jul 14 13:59:46 [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests_

Jul 14 13:59:46 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Jul 14 13:59:49 [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests_

Jul 14 13:59:49 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Jul 14 13:59:50 [pppoe] Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Jul 14 13:59:50 [pppd] Exit.

Jul 14 13:59:50 [adsl-connect] ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Jul 14 13:59:53 [pppoe] Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Jul 14 13:59:53 [pppd] Exit.

Jul 14 13:59:53 [adsl-connect] ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Jul 14 13:59:55 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jul 14 13:59:55 [pppd] Using interface ppp1

Jul 14 13:59:55 [pppd] Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/2

Jul 14 13:59:58 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jul 14 13:59:58 [pppd] Using interface ppp2

Jul 14 13:59:58 [pppd] Connect: ppp2 <--> /dev/pts/3

Jul 14 13:59:59 [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests_

Jul 14 13:59:59 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Jul 14 14:00:03 [pppoe] Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Jul 14 14:00:03 [pppd] Exit.

```

----------

